# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Xin tài liệu về GRBL control và Inkcape

## Dã Quỳ Lẻ Loi

Mình mới bắt đầulàm quen với máy khắc laser CNC dùng phần mềm điều khiển GRBL control nhưng chưa biết gì về nó cả. Ai có tài liệu trên cho mình xin với. Email mình là: phamgiangvan@ yahoo.com. Mình xin cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## jimmyli

grbl nó là firmware cho atmega8 sài software gcode sender universel ở đây https://github.com/grbl/grbl/wiki/Using-Grbl
còn cái inkcape thì bó tay giao diện và thao tác không được giống các soft hiện nay nên khi dùng rất khó làm quen nên em cũng bỏ chả muốn học làm gì

----------

